# How many times do you paint your nails in a week?



## flipshawtii (Sep 26, 2010)

Once? Twice? 23+ times?!

I usually paint my nails three times a week. I would paint the base coat twice on day one, paint the color on day two, and top coat it on day three.

That's always been my routine.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 26, 2010)

I havent been doing a lot of nail polish but I think I do 2x max.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 26, 2010)

bout twwice a week


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 26, 2010)

Twice a week on avereage, too. Sometimes I do "experimental" stuff and do like one nail, or one hand.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Sep 26, 2010)

twice a week


----------



## divadoll (Sep 26, 2010)

Right now? None.


----------



## Doya G (Sep 26, 2010)

depends on my mood.

i could have about 1 or two colors a week, sometimes more, sometimes none.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 26, 2010)

I change my toe nail colour about once a week. I get bored easily so the colour changes often. Hands, I don't even bother anymore. They just get ruined when I am doing clients nails and my hands are in water all the time, so it's not worth it.


----------



## CuteCurly (Sep 26, 2010)

Now a day i am so interested in painting my nails so i do paint them almost 5 days a week.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2010)

Once, i can't wear nail polish at work, so i only apply some for the weekend. Unless i messed up, i reapply my base, then polish, then top coat.

I change my toe nails about once a week, or every 10 days, it depends if i get bored of the color or not.


----------



## Karren (Sep 27, 2010)

Not more than once a week... if at all..


----------



## Jazzie (Sep 29, 2010)

Two or three times a week.


----------



## llehsal (Sep 29, 2010)

About once a week to once every two weeks. My toes get painted less as they withstand more of my everday runnings. My hands get messed up alot....so I switch every week.


----------



## breathless (Oct 18, 2010)

every sunday i do my fingers. every other sunday i do my toes.


----------



## PeppaGal (Oct 19, 2010)

2 to 3 times a week, I get bored easily. Don't paint my toe nails at all at the moment cos they're always covered up!


----------



## lolaB (Oct 19, 2010)

Everyday. I apply in the morning and remove at night. It's pretty routine for me now.


----------



## makeupglitz (Oct 20, 2010)

.5 times a week - so once every two weeks.


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Oct 23, 2010)

2-3 times a week.




either they get messed up cause I do them before bed, or I get bored with the color!


----------



## justmelody (Oct 23, 2010)

2-3 times per week


----------



## BeachBarbie (Oct 23, 2010)

about once a week. once i'm doing nails full time instead of just one day a week, i'll start shellacking so i can wear color longer.


----------



## katana (Oct 23, 2010)

I paint my nails about once a week, every 2 weeks or so for my toe nails.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

it was twice a week but I did the shellac this time, its day 8 now, im happy =)


----------



## jess!:) (Oct 24, 2010)

once a week, each sunday night.

mine stays on all week without chipping


----------



## CuteCurly (Oct 24, 2010)

i do paint my nails once in the beginning of the week. next day i coat again the same color. 

I repeat the same process three times a week.


----------



## mickey1962 (Oct 25, 2010)

Once a week when I have time. I did them last thursday, and they are lasting so far


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 25, 2010)

about 3 times, i get bored with them easily.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 25, 2010)

Fingers once a week. Toes about every two weeks.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 25, 2010)

Once to twice a week


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't paint hand nails now. I always have painted toe nails but I do it once every two weeks.


----------



## tsbeauty (Nov 14, 2010)

i recently started using leighton denny with the base coat and top coat and mine lasted one week with minor chips nothing major soo was a big thumbs up there !!!

Edit by Mod


----------



## xxmagnoliousxx (Nov 14, 2010)

I try to do once a week. I do them Sunday night and then take it off Thursday or sooner and let my nails sit for a few days.


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 15, 2010)

once if I'm lucky!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 15, 2010)

I only paint my nails about once a week and then it stays on for about 2 weeks. Its chipped and stuff by the end of the 2 week but Im just too lazy to take it off when it starts to look like crap.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 16, 2010)

I love to paint my nails, but I have to scrub fryers, clean grease traps, and do dishes almost everyday of my life, so it never lasts. So either I do them every day to have them destroyed (which I have done just for fun or photos) but sometimes when I have a busier week I only do my nails on my day off. And occasionally I go a couple week with nothing.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm lazy, I love being pampered at the nail salon and filling my guilty pleasure of reading trashy gossip magazines in secret.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to think I painted my nails a lot, but I only paint them once a week.  lol  I get impatient waiting for them to dry, so that's probably why I don't do it more often.

I paint my toe nails every 2 weeks or so.  My toe nails never chip or anything for some reason, so I just switch the color after 2 weeks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FranFran (Nov 17, 2010)

I paint my nails up to two times a week,I find that OPI lasts the longest but as I have a collection of up to 100 nail varnishes,some tend to be the

cheapies.I wear Glasses now that I am 40 and painting the toenails is a nightmare now....just seeing them,that is.!!!

Bu the way my name is Fran and I am new to this Forum.

HI !!!!!x


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 17, 2010)

Usually none. But so far 2x a week.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

1-2 times


----------



## loislane (Dec 17, 2010)

*At least once a week, but sometimes two times*


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 17, 2010)

1-5 times a week. I'm averaging once a week since Thanksgiving since there has been so much to do lately, but once in awhile I go nuts and change it nearly every day. Usually that means I've hauled some great colors and I can't wait to try them all. lol


----------



## VivaglamSJ (Dec 17, 2010)

2-3 times a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Edited by Mod: Please read the rules pertaining to posting advertisments to your blog.


----------



## ruuz (Dec 18, 2010)

I normally do it once every 2 weeks whenever I get some free time to take care of myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## muikwai2000 (Dec 19, 2010)

normally once a week..

*Edited by Mod: Please read the rules pertaining to posting advertisments to your blog.


----------



## Dianerrs (Dec 20, 2010)

Usually, never. I've changed my nail colour 3 times in the past week though, I've just really been feeling the nail polish lately.


----------



## micmakeup (Dec 20, 2010)

I use the* biosculpture gel*. i di it one every 3 weeks because it costs alot but once every 2/2.5 weeks is perfect!!!


----------



## photomakeupguru (Dec 21, 2010)

4-5 Times a week :L 

If abit of the nail color chips off I remove the nailpolish off the finger with nail polish remover and color it


----------



## micmakeup (Dec 21, 2010)

No body heard about the gel???


----------



## lolaB (Dec 21, 2010)

I've heard of it, but I'm not a fan. I change my nails way to often to commit too one shade for two weeks.


----------



## missjenny (Dec 22, 2010)

i use them as often as i needed to match with my dresses....thats it...


----------



## moxxee (Dec 22, 2010)

lately I've been painting my nails a TON this week, I'd say 1-4 times a week since my nails chip easily because of taking care of a house and cleaning a lot.


----------



## katana (Dec 24, 2010)

If you are interested in advertising your blog please check out this thread here, 2010-2011 Blogroll


----------



## EviLeviathan (Dec 26, 2010)

maximum is twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahScarlett (Jan 3, 2011)

I paint mine the moment there's a hint of a chip! I can't stand chipped or cracked nail polish and a fresh coat/colour is a quick fix to make me feel a lot better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SouthernXBelle (Jan 3, 2011)

My toes once a week. 

I have to do a pedicure once a week.  My feet are rough, lol.

My hands, that's up for debate right now. I took my false nails off in december and am DYING to have them done.  I'm thinking about doing my own gel at home nail but am not sure.  I think I'm gonna break and go to the nail shop.


----------



## Lynne James (Jan 4, 2011)

~every two weeks for tootsies and once a week for fingers


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 7, 2011)

As often as possible, I just started a new blog and got addicted to nail art so every time I think of a new idea or combination is off with the old color and in with whatever it was I wanted to try.


----------



## AnnasArtAsylum (Feb 12, 2011)

Every 1-2 days


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 12, 2011)

I change my toe polish every 2-3 weeks, and my fingernails every 5-7 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 12, 2011)

Toes: every 2 weeks. More if it's Summer. Fingers: 3-4 times per week. They don't last through typing.


----------



## Keely_H (Feb 13, 2011)

Toes usually once a week. Fingers twice a week.


----------



## xxiluvmakeupxx (May 14, 2012)

you should only paint them 1-2 times a week and wear them for about a week but i think its best to wear them for only 5-6 days or else your nails go all weak




 and no1 wants that hope this helps!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xx &lt;3


----------



## Scawolita (May 14, 2012)

1


----------



## iElliie (May 14, 2012)

Once every 2 weeks... I get lazy &amp; don't like reapplying after chipping.


----------



## lilies (May 14, 2012)

I love nail colors, I paint them 2-3 time a week, do some nail art for the weekends. once a week for my toes !


----------



## kekeka (May 14, 2012)

2-3 time a week.


----------



## calexxia (May 15, 2012)

I'm...bad.

I probably change my color about 4-5 times a week. Sometimes it's just adding a layer on top of what's already there, but I know I'm damaging my nails with how frequently I take the stuff off. At least I DO take everything off at least once a week and just soak my hands in lotion, which helps a bit.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 15, 2012)

My nail polish rarely lasts longer than 3 days. I get sick of looking at it


----------



## leah970 (May 15, 2012)

2-3 times a week. I do it before bed so there is a better chance of not smudging them


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 15, 2012)

With toenail polish, I can go over a week without having to repaint my nails or touch up the color. Fingernail polish is a different story. I can never make it over a week without having to do touch ups, and if I'm using an inexpensive formula, I have to repaint every 2-3 days.


----------



## carolita (May 20, 2012)

I have a bit of a nail polish ADD so I usually change my mani every 2-3 days or so. Unless I really-really like the colour or the design, then it might stay on for up to 5 days. As for pedicures, I do those twice a month usually.


----------



## teepee23 (May 22, 2012)

Twice usually, but three times if I end up washing a lot of dishes that week!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 22, 2012)

2-3 times


----------



## shandimessmer (May 22, 2012)

2-3 times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My boyfriend says every day. ahhahaha


----------



## Matalisa (May 22, 2012)

i just do it once a month and now i try to find some special nail art glitters~~i think they are very pretty.


----------



## Matalisa (May 22, 2012)

i want to do that everyday, but i can't because i am working now~~


----------



## possobsession (May 23, 2012)

I paint my nails to fit my mood, which sometimes changes a lot! But i would say I paint my nails an average of twice a week, or if I have a favorite color on it's once since I try a little harder to make it last longer.


----------



## kerker (May 26, 2012)

usually max once a week. They take forever and I have no patience to keep waiting lol


----------

